# Need Parts Or Place Names To Get Parts



## Dads_MH_girl (Jan 28, 2010)

im working on my dads MH 50 needin to know where to look for the parts!!! any ideas give me a reply!!!!
Paint and what colors i need
Decals
Hood trim piece


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Try these people.

http://www.tractorpart.com/massey_harris.htm

But you willfind a lot more doing a google search.

 Al


----------

